
Personal telegram bot for your readers - rangerranvir
https://notifier.taskforge.co/
======
rangerranvir
Please refresh once if you don't see the, `Join the beta List` button.

Wanted to do show HN, but the rules page shows that you can't post if the
product is not ready to use for the users.

I am not sure if it can be directly used for now, but you can get the gist by
clicking on `Join the beta List` button.

Please try it out and let me what do you think of the idea.

